# VG Hero Tournament Match 5 of 32: High Templar Tassadar vs. Starkiller



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

*HIGH TEMPLAR TASSADAR*

Perhaps one of the greatest heroes of the entire history of the Protoss, High Templar Tassadar served under the Protoss Templar Caste for centuries and as one of their brightest pupils.  His compassion toward other sentient beings in the conflict against the Zerg however would prove to be damning, refusing to obliterate the Terrans during the purging of Mar Sara.  He had exiled himself and found friendship in the Dark Templar Zeratul and Terran James Raynor.  Ultimately he would carry the burden of sacrifice, becoming one with the Khala to defeat the Overmind but yet never truly dying.

VS.

*STARKILLER (GALEN MAREK)*

Galen Marek, codenamed Starkiller, was a male Human apprentice of the Sith Lord Darth Vader. An extremely powerful Force-wielder who lived during the era of the Galactic Empire, Marek originated from the Wookiee home planet of Kashyyyk.  Throughout his adventures with and against the Galactic Empire, he had grown in considerable power and be faced with the tremendous choice of righteousness, the love of pilot Juno Eclipse as his guide, or revenge, against the Sith Lord who had turned him to the Dark Side of the Force.​


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm going to pretend this is Tass before II.


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

I should specify that this is essentially Tassadar before being one with the Khala.  No sense in having a spirit fight.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

It's not a popularity contest?


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It's not a popularity contest?



What?

It's sizing up one of the most powerful High Templars vs. a powerful Jedi Knight.

Why are you dissecting this more than what is necessary?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not...what?


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

Never mind.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't say there's much of a dilemma here.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2013)

It's not a popularity contest?


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm too confus. :S


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Despite the mastery of the Force, Starkiller's power is no match for the reincarnation of Adun.

Tassadar takes the match.


----------

